# Airco 9803 Torch



## mwh (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello all. I recently inherited an Airco style 9803 torch handle from my grandfather. I thought it would be fun to track down a cutting attachment and welding tips and put it to use. I have seen some Airco attachments come up on ebay but I have been unable to locate any information on which are compatible with that torch body. Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Smudgemo (Aug 4, 2014)

None from me, but you might want to take it to the local guys that repair torches to make sure it's in working shape.  I got a Craftsman torch from my dad from the '70s that had issues they couldn't address as the parts weren't standard items (o rings, I believe.)  I put it away for posterity and bought a Smith AW1Al.  Be safe.
-Ryan


----------

